# New Aire Opening At Calpe



## Lifesabreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

Friends holidaying in Calpe tell me that a new Aure is opening in Calpe, near Aldi.

http://mediterraneocamper.com/index.php

Services

Spaces between 45 m2 and 75m2.
Outlet in each plot, 6 or 10 amps.
Multiple intakes at various points Camper Area.
Bathrooms with showers and hot water.
Bathrooms for disabled.
Zone emptying containers.
Sink washing dishes and clothes, HOT WATER.
Washers and dryers.
Internet connection.
Courier Service.
Daily newspaper.
Bar cafe.
Cocktails Bar
Mini market. Hot bread daily.
Safe available to customers.
Pet Washing Area.
Barbecue and Picnic Area.

Rates

OPENING OFFER !!

PLOT STANDARD BASIC 45m2

9€/DAY

TAYLOR MADE PLOTS: 0,20€/m2 EXTRA.

THIS OFFER WILL BE AVAILABLE

FROM SEPTEMBRE 1th. 2014 TO JUNE 30th. 2015.

Prices per day:

From 1 to 3 days: 13,00€.
From 4 to 15 days: 12,00€.
From 16 to 30 days: 11,00€
More than 30 days: 10,00€.
Plot extra (larger and 10A): +2,00€/day.
July and August (price per day):

16,00€ (including Wi-Fi).
Prices include: plot, two occupants, electricity (4,00 Kwh/day), emptying containers, use of BBQ area, use of toilets / sinks, use of petbathtub, and VAT

Prices WI-FI (per ticket):

1 hour: 0,50€.
1 day: 2,00€.
7 days: 10,00€.
14 days: 18,00€.
30 days: 30,00€.
Prices for services:

Hot showers: € 1.00 (7 minutes).
Washer: 3,00 €.
Dryer: 3,00 €.

Seems to have more on offer than Odissea and for a similar price.


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Helpful thank you, we catch the Ferry to Santander Sunday and will be over that way mid week next week. Will look in and maybe stay for a while.

JD


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

There's been an aire at calpe for years near aldi, is this the same one but done up?


----------



## Lifesabreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

Completely new. Googled it and got a Spanish website about the inauguration celebration.

"Management area of ​​Calpe MEDITERRANEAN AREA CAMPER, along with Valencia motorcaravanning Cultural Association (ACAV), and the Spanish Federation of campers (FEAA)"

The Aire between Aldi and Lidl, Odissea, still exists.


----------



## Lifesabreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

Update on the New Aire. Friends have been and looked at it. They said that the office is open but the place is empty, barren and looking a bit sad. No sign of grass or leafy trees.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That might explain the opening offer?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Co-ordiantes


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, We stopped at this Aire and were apparently the first people to use it, the owner Ricardo is nice guy and the site is in it's infancy so has a few minor problems.
There are trees planted but very young and pitches are all covered in gravel type base (so not much shade), Electric points everywhere but only about 6 taps dotted around the site.
Toilet emptying and waste water emptying point behind Toilet block, the Toilet shower block is ok but when you use Shower it floods the toilets as well, drains cannot cope it would seem.
Washing machine, tumble dryer and Steam iron room all available, as well as a small Bar onsite if you want a drink.
Ricardo will take your Bread/paper order each day and deliver them to you in the morning, while we were there there was only about 6 Motorhomes that used it and having the 8.3 Mtr long Kontiki were a little concerned that if it should be full how would we get off the site as the pitches looked close and the exit not well thought out. Something to watch in future.
Site is locked at night (about 21:00) but there is a side door which you get the code for to get on/off site by foot, it felt secure on the site and although close to a couple of restaurants was quiet and secure.

JD


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Prices look a bit high for the area, with most items being extras. We just stayed at the Orange Grove between Calpe and Benidorm which included a swimming pool, free WiFi, hot showers and hook up available. About the same distance from the sea although Lidle and Aldi were a bit further off. Favoured by the AutoTrail club while we were there but one we will return to.

Alan


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We are currently staying here and although new the owner is keen,at 9€ it is cheaper than Odissea and has free hot showers.


----------

